# strange guarantee, stay online 50 mins



## UberRyan (Oct 8, 2014)

This was sent out to me in Boston:

UBER: GUARANTEED $30/hr in fares tonight from 9pm-2am when you STAY ONLINE at least 50 min out of each hour - theusual uber address /drive-now

Seems a bit strange, can't figure out what their goal would be... Also seems no acceptance requirement or zone... The link just leads to opening my uber app on my phone, have yet to try it on a pc


----------



## UberRyan (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok got the e-mail hours after the text with the full details:

Must accept at least 90% of trips







Must average at least 1 trip/hr







Must be online for 50 minutes of every hour worked

Still no region seems strange.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

their goal is to get you off of Lyft


----------



## UberRyan (Oct 8, 2014)

Seems like good enough reason to spend a quiet night in the suburbs then, no ? as long as 1 trip / hr completed


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberRyan said:


> ...as long as 1 trip / hr completed


This is the catch and you can't control it.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

UberRyan said:


> Seems like good enough reason to spend a quiet night in the suburbs then, no ? as long as 1 trip / hr completed


Just like you said stay in burbs and ping yourself once every sixty min. accept the ping go min.$4 and done .Repeat five times=$150


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow


arto71 said:


> Just like you said stay in burbs and ping yourself once every sixty min. accept the ping go min.$4 and done .Repeat five times=$150


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> Wow


Wow?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

That's the deal all the rest of us got, with our rate cuts, which you didn't get...only none of us are getting $30/hr., we are all different. Here in San Diego it is $26 for last night and tonight. $18 for the other shifts and $12 for the weekdays.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

columbus is 22 peak 12 the rest


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Atlanta is 20 on the weekend and 16 during the week


----------



## UbermanFLL (Oct 1, 2014)

Keep in mind that it is an average of one trip per hour. You login for three hours. Get no trips the first two hours but get three in the third hour then your average is one per hour.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

I was online non stop Friday night, I had a trip every hour, I accepted all the pings and yet no guarantee paid this morning!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

They're giving you 10 mins/hr to go offline and have a potty break. They don't want you running with Lyft or Sidecar, so to get the guarantee, you have to be all theirs.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

The guarantees will not show up until the entire week is done.

Here in Roanoke (new market) - we are presently only asked to average one trip every 3 hours (small market has lots of dry spells) so the guarantees have been great for me - and yeah, I know they won't last. (Don't see how they could possibly last in the current form.)


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Uber is starting to be a sweatshop and the weekend sucked. There's absolutely no way to accept 90% of the rides without canceling them because they are so far away. Lately after the first ping from the passenger times out the system pings with the same rider that counts as 2, up to 20 minutes away(F that). Going to start looking for some other side gig that doesn't eat up gas, depreciation or maintenance. Did my end of year expenses and this really doesn't work for the frequency that I drive.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> Uber is starting to be a sweatshop and the weekend sucked. There's absolutely no way to accept 90% of the rides without canceling them because they are so far away. Lately after the first ping from the passenger times out the system pings with the same rider that counts as 2, up to 20 minutes away(F that). Going to start looking for some other side gig that doesn't eat up gas, depreciation or maintenance. Did my end of year expenses and this really doesn't work for the frequency that I drive.


I know, you have to try to hit "Go Offline" as quickly as possible! Sucks!


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

I do have a question on ACCEPTANCE RATE expectation.

Does anyone know...does that refer to ACCEPTANCE RATE for the given guarantee period - or for the entire week.

(I'm wondering because if there is a guarantee for a 3 hour period and you turn down one ping that could totally ruin your chance at a 90% or 80% acceptance rate - but if it applies to the whole week it would be "no big deal." THANKS to anyone who has some insight on this.....I have tried to be very cautious about turning down any pings because of the guarantees.....easier to do here in Roanoke VA because the metro area is so compact....)


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

This is quoted from BS email that I received from a CSR 
As a reminder, in order to earn the guarantee, you must accept 90% of your trip requests, take an average of 1 trip per hour, and be online for 50 minutes out of every hour worked.

Peak Hours: Friday and Saturday nights 5 PM - 3 AM
Regular Hours: Daily 6 AM - 5 PM, Sunday through Thursday 5 PM - Midnight
Non-Peak Hours: Monday through Friday Midnight - 6 AM, Saturday through Sunday 3 AM - 6 AM


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

arto71 said:


> ping yourself once every sixty min


once I ping myself, I need more than 60 minutes to recover before another ping


----------



## UbermanFLL (Oct 1, 2014)

I believe it is an overall acceptance rate.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> and be online for 50 minutes out of every hour worked.


So if you dropped off a passenger at 3:15 AM, went off line and drove home, then that means you were not online for 50 minutes from 3:00 to 4:00 AM. You were only online for 15 minutes of that hour worked, which means you failed to be online for 50 minutes out of EVERY hour worked.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Just like you said stay in burbs and ping yourself once every sixty min. accept the ping go min.$4 and done .Repeat five times=$150


.... and don't get caught pinging yourself, since they certainly will not pay if they catch you. And, there might be other consequences.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

We have had guarantees going in Roanoke since entering the market, and I must say that the guarantees have always been calculated more generously than my math.

My current statement shows $219 from fares and $496 from the guarantees.

(And yes, I know it won't last...but for the moment, it'll spend...just sayin'....)


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> .... and don't get caught pinging yourself, since they certainly will not pay if they catch you. And, there might be other consequences.


can you explain that more?
say you worked 9pm-midnight, 2 trips
then worked 1am-2am 1 trip
then worked 2am-2:30am(logged off after the 1 trip)
so you avg 1 trip an hour but you dont get ANY guarantee because you only worked 30min of that 2am-3am time slot?

also, if that happened on a friday,where you say that 2am messed up your gurantee,no matter what hours you work during that same peak period saturday, theres still no way you can get a guarantee?


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

You don't have to sign up for this shit right like we had to with the holiday crap. Wish they just count the total of time we are online and then make us run the appropriate trip required. Not this 50 minutes bullshit because it's splitting hair at times. Pardon my pun


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> can you explain that more?
> say you worked 9pm-midnight, 2 trips
> then worked 1am-2am 1 trip
> then worked 2am-2:30am(logged off after the 1 trip)
> ...


I quoted the wrong person on this sorry


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

So i did 13 short trips today...now i'm at home scratching my ass and letting the app run. I hope they dont try to screw me out of my guarantee, because this could be the thing to exploit them in the mean time...barely put miles on the car today, bunch of short rides


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Raider said:


> So i did 13 short trips today...now i'm at home scratching my ass and letting the app run. I hope they dont try to screw me out of my guarantee, because this could be the thing to exploit them in the mean time...barely put miles on the car today, bunch of short rides


Thats the good ole American attitude there. Exploit them...pathetic


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> Thats the good ole American attitude there. Exploit them...pathetic


Damn, how dare i exploit an honest company like Uber, i'm ashamed of myself


----------

